# a pair of windows



## CodyS (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have jumped back into a bit of carpentry on my place of late and thought I would share a bit of the build. There are two of these small windows for an attic type bedroom. Will get some pics of where they are located once installed.

A few random shots:

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps2804bd32.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps358a2267.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps29ae8ced.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zps106d8932.jpg

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zpsfe480df7.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 9, 2013)

Ahhhh nothing like working sock-footed in the shop!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice..........but shoes in the shop, no excuses!


----------



## CodyS (Jun 9, 2013)

Technically it's not a shop, it's a kitchen/living room, so I figured for taking pics I could get away with a half measure haha


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2013)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Technically it's not a shop, it's a kitchen/living room, so I figured for taking pics I could get away with a half measure haha


Ok, we'll let you slide, but just this one time.


----------



## CodyS (Jun 9, 2013)

now I'm being paid an extra few bucks an hour I can see the mill project being jump started again at some point too :) . Might be able to rope you into machining an arbor for the swing blade.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2013)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> now I'm being paid an extra few bucks an hour I can see the mill project being jump started again at some point too :) . Might be able to rope you into machining an arbor for the swing blade.


The lathe is close to being finish wired. Tooling up still, working a trade with a fellow machinist for one of my turning chisels in trade for some cutters. I have gotten sidelined like you with other projects that I need to get out of the way. Start thinking about what you need for a arbor, dimensions etc.


----------



## CodyS (Jun 9, 2013)

yeah already have most of the dimensions though will do a complete redesign of the mill before I start. It was going to be like $650 in steel in AUS (just for the arbor), everything tends to be a lot cheaper in the states though, which is why I am thinking freight will be worth it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2013)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> yeah already have most of the dimensions though will do a complete redesign of the mill before I start. It was going to be like $650 in steel in AUS (just for the arbor), everything tends to be a lot cheaper in the states though, which is why I am thinking freight will be worth it.


Yup, some dimensions will help us narrow that down to see if it is feasible.


----------



## CodyS (Jul 11, 2013)

Almost done, have been waiting on a couple things to finish them off, just need to screw in the winding mechanism.

http://i1263.Rule #2/albums/ii632/codysheridan1/null_zpse3de75f8.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking good Cody! I love casement windows. We had them in Corpus Christi sure would like to have some here. How's your aquarium projects going?


----------



## CodyS (Jul 11, 2013)

my tanks are going well :)

I better get to bed now, have been working on a 3 set of Center hinged windows the last couple days, if only something could be straight square or an even width LOL


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2013)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> ... if only something could be straight square or an even width LOL



Haha in the rare instances I ever ran across that I didn't know how to proceed. :wacko1:

Sleep well - glad to see you posting hope you'll keep us updated.


----------

